# Pundamilia nyererei???



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello everyone i need some help on what type of Pundamilia nyererei i have i have looked on the forum but iam still not shure what type he is i got him at 1in. a few months back at my LFS and now he is close to 3in. Thank you in advance for info :thumb:

All the pic's are of the same fish.



























This is him darker but he gets darker than this.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Doesn't look like a nyererei to me.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats what it said on the tank and the store is well known were iam at for there african cichlids the owner has a lot of knowledge and i was never given the wrong info on any fish i got from him. Anyways any thoughts on what it mite be?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Is the body that yellow, or more greenish than the pictures depict?


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

The body is yellow and it fades to a greenish color at the bottom and the back you can see it in the 4th pic but the stripes get alot darker at times and the bottom of the face gets dark grey just hard to get a pic of him in full breeding colors.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

The store may know a lot about African Cichlids, but Victorians take a lot more knowledge to understand and identify.


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

He looks a lot like a fish I bought which I thought was a pundamilla but turned out to be a lake vic hap.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

bertolli said:


> He looks a lot like a fish I bought which I thought was a pundamilla but turned out to be a lake vic hap.


Pundamilia nyererei are from Lake Victoria.

But they do show a wide variety of coloration:
http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?n=ff&id=121

I would agree with Fogelhund that I've never seen one with quite the color that yours is showing. If it is not a pure nyererei it sure looks to have some nyererei in it.

Kevin


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

In that case I want to post a pic of mine, I'll put it up soon as I get my camera back.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you StructureGuy so it mite be a pure breed? I will try to get some better pics when he has his full color and thank you again for your reply. :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

utimag said:


> Thank you StructureGuy so it mite be a pure breed?


I doubt that it is a pure nyererei. I posted the link to help you decide for yourself. But Victorians show an incredible variation in color depending upon mood and age etc. My guess is that you may very well have a hybrid, but it's very difficult to make that type of declaration with 100% certainty when dealing with Victorians.

Here is an example: This is a Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow" that was bred from stock originating from Dr. Paul Louiselle so we know it is a true representative of the species.
http://african-cichlid.com/DayglowColors.htm
I only had two males so you can see how much the color can vary by mood and age.

Kevin


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks StructureGuy it's cool if he's a hybrid i was not going to breed him just wanted to know for shure what he is. He's a great looking fish just started to keep some of the Victorians and love all the different colors that these fish have but still have alot to learn about these great fish and thanks again for taking the time to respond to my post. :thumb:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I was thinking a Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" The pics on the profile sections show more prominant black stripes or bars but they lose those as they mature.


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

your fish looks like a Pundamilia Nyererei to me. it is just in a different mood and not showing his bold black barring. its about when you took the photo. I have taken photos of my Nyererei that look the same, a red back divided by a green yellow body. then other times the male will show more balck barring. your fish is Nyererei and in my opinion is showing the recessive trait of a blue dorsal where red is normally the dominant color for Nyererei.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Here's my subdominant male for comparison.










This locational variant has orange/red dorsal fins.

Kevin


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

A few new pics of my ??? victorian


























































Mybe someone can see something new in these pics about my fish.
Also the barring and color are alot darker in person the flash of my camera washes it out alot in these pics hope to get a better camera soon so i will be be taking more pics when i get it thanks :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Haplochromis sp. "All Red" (Lake Kyoga), maybe, assuming it's not a cross, crosses are so common since so many fish look alike


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

the odd part is it has the blue dorsal of the sp. 44 and the red back and yellow coloring of the kyoga


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

cjacob316 said:


> Haplochromis sp. "All Red" (Lake Kyoga), maybe, assuming it's not a cross, crosses are so common since so many fish look alike


It really isn't that close to an all red (aka Kyoga Flameback) at all. The Kyoga Flameback should have a distinct horizontal bar and the color is very red not orangish.



cjacob316 said:


> the odd part is it has the blue dorsal of the sp. 44 and the red back and yellow coloring of the kyoga


That's not odd. Some locational varients of nyererei have the blueish dorsal.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1567

I think it's either mostly nyererei or a pure nyererei. I sure would like to see him fully colored.

Samaki posted some nyererei pics here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=nyererei

Kevin


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

Its so hard to get him fully colored and then the flash of my camera washes his true color out alot but as soon as i get the new camera i will try to get a good pic of him fully colored, Thanks again to everyone replying to my post.


----------

